# Cadet Jump Course Course Video



## Eye In The Sky (10 Sep 2008)

I thought some cadets would like this video.


*edit - Mod's can you put a hyphen between the 2 "Course"s in the thread title please or remove one?


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Sep 2008)

At least one familiar face there, thanks for the video.


----------



## gun runner (11 Sep 2008)

That was really neat to watch!! I have a cadet who is itching to go para when the opportunity arises. I will pass on this video for inspiration to him. Thank-you for pointing this video to us!! Ubique


----------

